# record for bottom end on the RB26DETT



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I would like a clarification on something. I need cold hard facts. I have heard that the RB26DETT is quite possibly the strongest engine ever built by man. I read somewhere and I could swear it was reputable but can no longer find the reference that the RB26DETT has held over 1500HP on the stock bottom end successfully. Can anyone confirm or deny this? If thats not true, what is the record? If you deny the 1500HP figure please provide links or documentation. thanks! 

motorex lists the RB26 safe for 600HP on its internals, but I read that as the whole engine, not the bottom end. Im specifically looking for the #'s on the bottom end.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

1. why does it matter..? its not like you are trying to build a 1500hp+ rb26 -.-
2. "strongest engine ever built by man" .. rb's may be pretty strong but uhh.. no
3. 1500hp on stock bottom end.. ahahah i'll bet you money that it's not true. bottom end's probably okay till 700-800hp and that's really pushing it..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

/me bites tounge.....


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

You can reliably make 600 on a completely stock engine with the right turbo's.

I have seen people make 750 on stock bottom end for a short time, then they go boom!!!!

There are RB's that make 1500+, BUT the only thing stock is the block and the head castings. Even then, they are heavily modified and short lived.

The strongest, most durable engine known to man is the one that is never started.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

2/3 posts were flames on a simple, well worded, technical question. :thumbdwn:  

Thank you for your reply Nismo Sky.



jeong said:


> 1. why does it matter..? its not like you are trying to build a 1500hp+ rb26 -.-
> 2. "strongest engine ever built by man" .. rb's may be pretty strong but uhh.. no
> 3. 1500hp on stock bottom end.. ahahah i'll bet you money that it's not true. bottom end's probably okay till 700-800hp and that's really pushing it..


1- because it does, who are you the post police? I may have a RB26 sitting in my garage right now and I'm currently deciding what to do with the bottom end to meet my goals.
2- "uuh, no" proves or disproves nothing. My brain is tingling from your intelligence
3- I could've sworn I posted that as a question, not a statement.



Nizmodore said:


> /me bites tounge.....


why by all means, flame away!! I expected nothing less 

I got my answer from Sean Morris, you can close the thread or whatever


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

lmao this kid is funny


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

your talking about whp right?

It all depends on how long you want it to last....For instance you can do 1200whp on a stock motor...Once!

if your gonna drive it 500-550whp is safe, if you want to push it a little go to 600whp every now and then..

Thats what i'm doing now with my car, but Turbo Mag. had a issue where they did 710whp on a stock block RB with C-16, what they didn't tell you is it didn't last long at all....(think it popped that day actually)

so its possible to get some big hp #'s from the stock bottom end but you might only be able to do it once or twice.

hope that helps,

Paul


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

only lasting a day is fine when you live your life 10 seconds (or less) at a time


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^this man deserves a ban for the fast and the furious quote.  


petty much if you are looking for insane hp it would be best to build you bottom end.. you won't loose anything by doing this except money, but thats better than havin to replace the whole motor. i just think its funny that people are flamin you and then dont even have a skyline nor have they prolly seen one in person. just my opinion


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Far as I knew, the only engine to hold anywhere near 1000 Hp for any length of time on the stock bottom end was the 2JZ. The RB26 supposedly gives up the ghost at around 800 Hp on the stock bottom end. In any case, putting 1500 Hp on any unmodified mass production engine should be considered the product of a faulty frontal lobe......


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Their are built 2JZ engines that can run near 1000 hp on the street and if I recally correctly, a variant of the 2JZ propelled Titan Motorsports' Celica to a 6.65 @ 209+MPH. 600-800WHP Supras are not all that uncommon. I have seen a lot of dyno sheets for them. I can't say the same about Skylines as obviously they are not available around here and I have never seen a Skyline on a dyno . IMO the true engine king is the 4G63. Cost wise it is much lesser of other engines of its potential.

If you are planning on building an RB26DETT up for say a 240, I would honestly look into other more cost effecient options. The questions you raised are good questions and I wouldnt mind knowing the answers myself, but I why do the high power engines blow? Not always because of the over powering but because people do stupid shit. I dont think top power on a built engine may ever be known.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> ^this man deserves a ban for the fast and the furious quote.


note the smiley....
I felt it was appropriate, given the assinine topic to begin with. 


nobody-- well _likely_ nobody on this forum will ever be building an engine with 4-figure HP numbers, so it's a moot point. I'd like to see it used on ANY street car if it is done. ain't gonna happen. whether an RB could hole 1500hp on the stock bottom end isn't even worth answering.. anyone that's goign to put that much money into an engine to get anywhere close to that kind of power will be smart enough to build the bottom end properly as well.

so again.. ricer question, ricer answer.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> note the smiley....
> I felt it was appropriate, given the assinine topic to begin with.


changed


Matt93SE said:


> so again.. ricer question, ricer answer.


noteably stated


----------

